# Pre-painted vs. primed hardie plank



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

Todd1 said:


> I am going to reside with Hardie over my T1-11. I can not decide between the prepainted or the primed. The price of the prepainted is not much more and the labor rate is the same. I know I could not paint my house for the price difference. I would have to do 1/2 the house myself to barely break even is my guess. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of prepainted vs. primed and which I should do. Thanks


Definitely go with the prepainted. They do a nice job and the paint is guaranteed. Each piece is covered with a piece of peel off plastic for protection. There is no way you could paint the primed Hardi for this low a cost. I checked with Sherman Williams and the paint was about $26. per gallon which would cover approx. 300 square feet. How long is it going to take you to paint the house when you finish siding? I just ordered 8 square down in Virginia. Primed was $108. per square. Painted was $154. per square. It was shipped and recieved 5 days after order direct.

Also order the caulk from them. It is color matched to the siding. I ordered a tube per square, but I think a tube per 2 square would be enough. The cauld was $8.00 per tube. I would also suggest buying or renting the electric shear for cutting the Hardi. It works very well and there is no dust. If you cut it with a special saw blade the dust is unbelieveable and very dangerous. I thought the Hardi was very expensive. Actually it is very reasonable and you will spend almost as much on the trim.


----------



## tgolloshi (Jun 24, 2010)

I am interested to know more about priming the interior walls after they are sanded


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Here’s a good discussion on that.

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/build/msg070326467884.html


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Along with the colored caulking comes some touch-up paint for the rips and end cuts, make sure the install uses these to honor the warranty...

Be safe, Gary


----------

